# Pre-1900 Guinness Beer



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2017)

The seller on e-Bay must not have known what he had, for he basically called it 'labeled beer bottle' and left it at that. 

For the price, it couldn't be beat for any labeled Pre-Pro blob top beer. 

I picked it up only to sell, though, as it doesn't fit in with my collection. 

I'm not quite sure on what kind of base this is?
It's a dark olive 3-piece mold bottle that once held Guinness Extra Foreign Stout, made for export by E. J. Burke of Dublin. 

A similar applied crown version sold for $31 recently. This is an applied top version. Fair value?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 13, 2017)

It turns out to date to before 1886, as was relayed to me by a Collector's Weekly member who sent the post to his Guinness expert friend.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2017)

Post a pic of it's blob top? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 13, 2017)

Here is the blob featuring a strong working:


----------

